# [SOLVED] [KERNEL] Nie mogę emegrować

## Ma-Lin

Gdy robie emerge gentoo-sources to pojawia mi się do wyboru aż kilka kerneli ale przy 2.6.15-r1 pisze na końcu o niezgodnościach z sumami md5. Jak mam pobrać starsze z poprawnymi sumami.Last edited by Ma-Lin on Sun Feb 05, 2006 8:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Aktyn

może coś takiego np:

emerge =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r5

ewentualnie dpisać do /etc/portage/package.mask

<=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r5

---edit---

No i handbuka dobrze przeczytać, wiele tam jest interesujących rzeczy i po polsku.

----------

## Ma-Lin

A czy na serwerach występują często takie błędy i czy są szybko eliminowane (ja korzystam scr.gentoo.pl)

----------

## Aktyn

 *Ma-Lin wrote:*   

> A czy na serwerach występują często takie błędy i czy są szybko eliminowane (ja korzystam scr.gentoo.pl)

 

Nie prowadze statystyk błędów, zawsze możesz sobie zmienić skąd pobierasz pakiety, 

adresy serwerów wpisuje się recznie do make.conf, albo uzywa sie programu mirrorselect, zdajesie jest to opisane w którymś z handuków.

```
emerge mirrorselect
```

Poza tym jak masz błąd sumy, to może być to wynikiem np. błędu w transmisji, nie koniecznie błedu serwera.

----------

## Xax

 *Ma-Lin wrote:*   

> A czy na serwerach występują często takie błędy i czy są szybko eliminowane (ja korzystam scr.gentoo.pl)

 

Na 99% bledy na serwerze nie wystepuja. Do przeklamania dochodzi podczas sciagania pakietu i stad sumy md5 sie nie zgadzaja. Ja jeszcze takiego problemu nie uswiadczylem.

Moze enkapsulacja Ci nawala   :Wink: 

----------

## Ma-Lin

A znacie może jakieś metody przeciwdziałania. Ponowne emegrowanie czy coś w tym stylu

----------

## Xax

 *Ma-Lin wrote:*   

> A znacie może jakieś metody przeciwdziałania. Ponowne emegrowanie czy coś w tym stylu

 

Jezeli Cie dobrze rozumiem. Wywlasz plik, ktory ma nieprawidlowe md5 z katalogu /usr/portage/distfiles (tam domyslnie leca sciagane pakiety). Nastepnie ponawiasz emerge tego pakietu i modlisz sie zeby sie sciagnal prawidlowo.

Jezeli taka sytuacja sie bardzo czesta powtarza to masz cos nie tak, tylko trudno powiedziec co   :Sad: 

[EDIT]

A i jeszcze jedno. Warto wczesniej zrobic emerge --sync, tylko pamietaj - co najwyzej raz dziennie bo inaczej Cie zbanuja  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

co do md5 to mozna jeszcze zrobic 2 rzeczy

albo ustawiasz w /etc/make.conf 

```

FEATURES="-strict"

```

albo wchodzisz do katalogu gdzie jest ebuild (hmm tego spsobu niejestem pewien, rzadko go uzywam i nie pameitam teraz)

i wydajesz polecenie

```

ebuild twoj.ebuild digest

```

i powinno emerge pojsc, ale co do tego drugiego sposobu to warto poszukac na forum bo na 100% gdzies to juz bylo

przy okazji przypomniam tak na wszelki wypadek ze przeczytanie APELu jest obowiazkowe  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Raku

ale md5 po coś zostało wprowadzone. Jeśli emerge się burzy, że mu się sumy kontrolne nie zgadzają, to nie należy tego problemu obchodzić, tylko zainteresować się dlaczego emerge'owi te sumy się nie zgadzają. Zwykle problem polega w błędach transmisji przy ściąganiu. Jak ludzie zaczną używać FEATURES=-strict" lub generować własne sumy kontrolne, to póxniej będzie wysyp postów na forum w stylu: "Nie mogę >>zemergizować<< programu, bo się wysypuje przy rozpakowywaniu"

----------

## psycepa

tiaa, racje rzeczesz

ale  :Smile:  SOA#1  :Razz: 

----------

## Ma-Lin

Mam przyczynę ruter (USR 9105 oprogramowanie na linuksie) łącze to neostrada. Twierdze tak, ponieważ gdy kopiuje resolv.conf to jest albo pusty albo istnieje w nim linijka 192.168.1.1 i znalazłem na forum ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-420631-highlight-router.html ) też tego typu problemy. Teraz moje pytanie jak skonfigurować net-setupa czy pliki konfiguracyjne: IP przydzielone przez router to 192.168.1.3 Maska podsieci 255.255.255.0 brama domyślna i dhcp to 192.168.1.1

----------

## Ratman

Wszystko w handbooku napisane, a plik example jest tak opisany, że aż na wyrost moim zdaniem  :Smile: 

----------

## Ma-Lin

Nie kminię który dział w handbooku

----------

## wuja

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap2

----------

## Ma-Lin

Ale ja nie mam jeszcze jądra. To odrazu to ustawić po chroot'cie z /mnt/gentoo

----------

## Ratman

a widzisz tam coś o  jądrze, albo chroot'ie??? Bo ja nie   :Cool: 

Widze tylko, że dyski som spartycjonowane i nic innego nie widze   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Ma-Lin

 :Embarassed:  Bo patrzę, że ten dział w handbooku jest po konfiguracji jądra. A po chroocie bo przerwałem instalacje

----------

## tropt

 *Ma-Lin wrote:*   

> Teraz moje pytanie jak skonfigurować net-setupa czy pliki konfiguracyjne: IP przydzielone przez router to 192.168.1.3 Maska podsieci 255.255.255.0 brama domyślna i dhcp to 192.168.1.1

 

 z live-cd 

```
net-eth0
```

 i tam masz do wyboru dhcp albo ręcznie  :Smile: 

ja w resolv.conf wpisuje IP mojego routera i IP z telekomunikacji  *Quote:*   

> 194.204.159.1
> 
> 194.204.152.34

  ale nie wiem czy są jeszcze aktualnie - jeden z nich na pewno.

----------

## Ma-Lin

Dzięki ale dopiero wyprubuje pierwszego bo limit na neostradę mi się wyczerpał   :Very Happy:   :Sad: 

----------

## Ma-Lin

Padł ram

----------

